

Bill Gates to Create New Toilet Technology - chopsueyar
http://www.time.com/time/world/article/0,8599,2082509,00.html

======
rick888
Why does it not surprise me that Germany is helping with new toilet
technology.

------
hyuuu
we heard about windows 8 already. just kidding guyss dont hate :D

